# Old hand to SN, living on CF too long.



## newt

Hi guys,
just decided to come back over here for a while. Was here back 6 years ago, but CF felt more at home. Rethinking that for a while, had a long time CF poster come over here last week. 
So I will try and make myself useful and learn a thing or two.
Cruising area : PNW
Favorite things: open ocean and isolated fiords in the BC/Alaska area.


----------



## scratchee

What kind of gun do you carry on your boat?

Just kidding! Welcome back. I wasn't here during your earlier membership but I've enjoyed hanging around for a few years.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

scratchee said:


> What kind of gun do you carry on your boat?


LOL dats funny 



newt said:


> Hi guys,
> just decided to come back over here for a while.


WB Newt,
At least we can recognise you in this persona 

Mark


----------



## jackdale

Welcome back Newt 

Jack


----------



## Don L

Welcome to the Dark Side


----------



## RobGallagher

Welcome back...the more the merrier...


----------



## eherlihy

I'll leave this to John Sebastian


----------



## XSrcing

Where in the PNW?


----------



## xort

I disagree completely.


----------



## eherlihy

I love this season... sailors going stir crazy, and starting contests... 

I start teaching sailing next week 

Welcome back!


----------



## tdw

Newt, welcome back. Always nice to see someone return after a leave of absence. 

I don't want to try and hammer CF. Lets face it SailNet itself has gone backwards over the past year or two and where once we generated nearly as much traffic as CF and SA nowadays we lag far behind. I fear that has something to do with us not really being CF stuffy nor SA free for all so we end up neither fish nor fowl. Then again it could be because the moderators are a bunch of arseholes. Not me of course, I'm a shining light but the others are a bit dodgy. 

CF itself is a funny place. I used to be a regular but was castigated severely for refering to our non sailing brethren as stinkers. That seems a tadge silly to me so I've been on a multi year sulk. Not really. I read stuff over there but rarely if ever contribute. Mark I think puts it well .... by the time one reads a thread, there have been so many replies that adding one's twopence halfpenny worth seems a bit pointless. 

There is btw a PNW (and Alaska) forum in destinations but for whatever reason the reality is that most posts still end up in General Discussion. While CF has its myriad horde of moderators, we alas have but four active mods so unless its political and is consigned to the sewer of PRWG threads pretty much stay where there are.


----------



## newt

Thank you all for the welcome. I will just lurk a bit to learn the culture of the board before I start giving too many opinions. It was funny on CF, they just seemed to put up with me. But so many of my friends have disappeared, it gets lonely after a while. I do know my way around the North Pacific and BC and Wa, but so does Jack so really I won't have to say much.
If I get out of line you can tell me to step off the pier. I'm a big boy and can swim.


----------



## Don L

newt said:


> Thank you all for the welcome. I will just lurk a bit to learn the culture of the board before I start giving too many opinions. It was funny on CF, they just seemed to put up with me. But so many of my friends have disappeared, it gets lonely after a while. I do know my way around the North Pacific and BC and Wa, but so does Jack so really I won't have to say much.
> If I get out of line you can tell me to step off the pier. I'm a big boy and can swim.


You are worrying way too much. Just jump in and you will find out how it is. But it probably wouldn't be from a moderator with an alphabet user name. With time you may even learn who here you know from CF with different user names (like me)


----------



## newt

You wouldn't own a Hunter by any chance Don?


----------



## jrd22

Welcome back Newt, always good to have another PNW'er here.


----------



## colemj

newt said:


> You wouldn't own a Hunter by any chance Don?


Great, you've been here one day and already turning it to a Hunter thread! :laugh:

Mark


----------



## djodenda

Welcome back, Newt. Where is your boat?


----------



## 2Gringos

colemj said:


> Great, you've been here one day and already turning it to a Hunter thread! :laugh:
> 
> Mark


What?!?! You mean this isn't a multihull forum????


----------



## newt

It's like I have gone into a bar that hasn't been discovered yet- and the locals have a sense of humor!
FYI- my Valiant 40 is in Astoria- cause I am too cheap to keep it in Washington (read no taxes ) Every year I take it across the Columbia bank up by Vancouver island and up toward Alaska. We stop when the weather starts getting to windy or cold, and the tourists have disappeared. They we hang around for as long and I can, go back home when I have to, and repeat next year.
This year I may keep it up there over winter. Just depends on how many projects I can complete before setting sail.


----------



## smackdaddy

colemj said:


> Great, you've been here one day and already turning it to a Hunter thread! :laugh:
> 
> Mark


There should be more Hunter threads. That's a given.


----------



## MacBlaze

smackdaddy said:


> There should be more Hunter threads. That's a given.


Speaking of which, where the hell's your boat? Sept 2015 was a long time ago... Damn bloggers...


----------



## smackdaddy

MacBlaze said:


> Speaking of which, where the hell's your boat? Sept 2015 was a long time ago... Damn bloggers...


The engine thing went Legal so I had to keep a lid on it. I should have our replacement engine in hand by the end of this month - while the case continues to drag on. So I'll kick it back up again soon.


----------



## zeehag

ahhh 
but hasnt my pistol shot the multihull anchored to a danforth and no chain in the open ocean/channel with no lights sleeping on watch below decks with a long enough tether to drag 10 ft behind boat shedding bottom paint and poisoning you as you drown and keel haul self......... taking selfies with an i phone.....
how the hell does one add "while parallel parking his sloop like a beemer on rodeo drive as dock line handlers are pulled every which way" into that....... 

oh. yeah . smakky, you lookin smooooth....

and welcome .. i forget how long i been in and outta here.... since 2008 i think....... dunno.. was a few times... 
whenever all the other forums are lamer...... (ducking)

:cut_out_animated_em


----------



## Argonauta

I have been known to post a few (very) times here. I think I am a member in good standing but can't say for sure?? I do post a lot on CF but I am pretty new to it so don't have the experience some of you old salts do. So I haven't seen the drift from there to here that you guys allude to.

My observation is that all the forums, of any time, have the snarky types, the trolls, the less sociable types mixed in with the ones who genuinely care about the community and try to help with posts, etc. My rule is the Golden Rule. I may bust the rule sometimes but catch myself and try to make amends or get back to the better path.

Anyway, I just posted on CF about you Mark and how sorry I was to see you go. I know you were very helpful to me. You had strong opinions about a lot of things but they are seemed grounded in experience and good intentions. I have been angry at times with other posters but just let that stuff roll off my back. I appreciate the good stuff I get. And I really like to help if I can. I'm not right all the time but do my best and I think that is what most do. I am also long-winded......

I haven't suffered any brow-beating from the mods on CF so I may be missing out on something. I guess that's good. I like SN and come over here when I get a notice in my email. Doing both all the time takes mucho tiempo. I'm doing too much anyway.

I'm just babbling now. I didn't realize SN is PNW-centric. I'm in WA so I guess that might be helpful to me. Sure is a great place to own a boat and get out and about.


----------



## delancey

Hi Folks,

Consider me part of the movement from CF if you think there is one, or not if you don't.

I promise to not pretend to be an expert on subjects I know nothing about if you will be wiling to put up with my occasionally gruff and insensitive demeanor, I am a jaded New Yorker and can't help myself sometimes. I hope you will trust when it comes out that it is nothing personal.

Oh, also I might ask some dumb questions since I am here to learn and for your troubles I will try to share what I do know in return. Hopefully I won't make too big of an ass of myself in the process.

Cheers!


----------



## Faster

I wouldn't necessarily say we're particulary PNW centric... I think we have a larger Eastern seaboard/Florida bloc. And the occasional dodgy dude from Down Under... But there are some quality posters from WA and BC too - and it seems with this recent migration we'll have more. Welcome all!


----------



## 2Gringos

A jaded New Yorker? Oh...you're one of those people Ted Cruz has been trying to warn us about?


----------



## djodenda

The cool kid lunch table in SN is clearly the PNW.. In particular, E dock in Edmonds..

A much smaller bubble of cool is in the False Creek Harbour Authority Marina, but we don't talk as much about them since one of the guy's boats there has a grossly misshapen foretriangle, and they use extraneous "u"s

And then there's the guys in Anacortes, but their boats seem to be broken all the time.


----------



## delancey

Yep, one of those guys Count Chocula has been trying to warn you about. I'm a creative type who has spent most of my career designing pretty things for the 1% for what that's worth. Started sailing when I was about three feet tall. While my parents were racing I was playing green army men down below, every tack was the end of one battle and the start of a new one.


----------



## newt

djodenda said:


> The cool kid lunch table in SN is clearly the PNW.. In particular, E dock in Edmonds..
> 
> A much smaller bubble of cool is in the False Creek Harbour Authority Marina,


I hang with the livaboards on A dock by Astoria. Maybe not cool but they are really good at the BBQ's.


----------



## Donna_F

tdw said:


> ...Then again it could be because the moderators are a bunch of arseholes. Not me of course, I'm a shining light but the others are a bit dodgy. ...


Could we have our first case of a mod banning a mod? Hmmmm?


----------



## tdw

DRFerron said:


> Could we have our first case of a mod banning a mod? Hmmmm?





Faster said:


> I wouldn't necessarily say we're particulary PNW centric... I think we have a larger Eastern seaboard/Florida bloc. And the occasional dodgy dude from Down Under... But there are some quality posters from WA and BC too - and it seems with this recent migration we'll have more. Welcome all!


Oh come on now. Maybe Fast deserves a stern warning but banning him seems a bit harsh.


----------



## Don L

Is this Fight Club?


----------



## djodenda

Good morning, Fuzzy.. Nice of you to defend Faster like that


----------



## Faster

djodenda said:


> Good morning, Fuzzy.. Nice of you to defend Faster like that


But... he started it!!



tdw said:


> ...Then again it could be because the moderators are a bunch of arseholes.* Not me of course, I'm a shining light but the others are a bit dodgy. ..*.


I just liked the alliteration... Dodgy Dudes from Down under...


----------



## 2Gringos

smackdaddy said:


> I have no problem making a big ass of myself and I'm only from Texas.


Ah, another Texan. I think I remember that from before. Two of us pretty much means everyone else is outnumbered.


----------



## tdw

Faster said:


> But... he started it!!
> 
> I just liked the alliteration... Dodgy Dudes from Down under...


Pah ... Dodgey Dudes Dwelling Downunder perhaps .


----------



## newt

tdw said:


> Pah ... Dodgey Dudes Dwelling Downunder perhaps .


Dodgey Dudes Dwelling Doununder don't daddle with Dweebs dangling Dacron...
Sorry that's the best I can do.

and one more thing.

First atom: I feeling lighter, I must have lost an electron!
2nd atom: Are you sure?
First atom: Yep, I'm Positive!


----------



## Faster

newt said:


> Dodgey Dudes Dwelling Doununder don't daddle with Dweebs dangling Dacron...
> Sorry that's the best I can do.
> 
> and one more thing.
> 
> First atom: I feeling lighter, I must have lost an electron!
> 2nd atom: Are you sure?
> First atom: Yep, I'm Positive!


Where is that 'GROAAAN' emoticon???


----------



## tdw

djodenda said:


> Good morning, Fuzzy.. Nice of you to defend Faster like that


Well if one cannot stand up for a friend ..... :laugh


----------



## 2Gringos

Sailnet is for swingers?


----------



## newt

mbianka said:


> Hi Newt:
> I sailed away from CF a few years ago because of a moderator. One complained I was using too many external links in my posts. I explained that I had already spent a lot of time putting together an edited blog posts including pictures and saw no reason to go through that process again when a simple link would do. It was always germane to the discussion. I had nothing but, likes and no complaints except from this one moderator. I cut back which was acknowledged by the moderator but, it was not enough. The last straw was when I could not even have a link to my blog in my signature. I decided I was not going to stay in a digital harbor were I get harassed for just trying to provide information to fellow sailors. Apparently at CF the digital channels flow only one way. So I sailed on to Sailnet and dropped anchor here where there is more swing room.


Hi Mike,
I look up to your commitment to keep a aux out of your boat. I have been watching you from afar to see how your doing. I'm glad that I have that opportunity again.
fair winds.


----------



## tdw

newt said:


> Yeah, I look forward to a peaceful death of this thread and we can all get back to postings about boats again....


It has been fun though.

Probably end up in Off Topic btw. Hard to justify leaving it here.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

celestialsailor said:


> Hi everyone...I am reintegrating myself back to SN. I've been inactive here long enough. Soon it will be just Mods and newbies at CF.
> That reminds me, I need to call the bank and stop the autopay to them.


Good to see you here


----------



## Donna_F

Done. Moved to OT while drinking my morning tea. Almost as bad as having to use up my Winter Storm Wine Supply.

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/off-topic/239810-cf-part-deux.html

Feel free to continue there. Anything else on this side of the wall will be deleted. Please respect this.


----------

